# المسبحة الوردية



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_*

*_​ 
_*

*_​ 
_*التأمل عنصر جوهري في الورديّة فبدونه تتحوّل*_
_*إلى جسد لا روح فيه، وتصبح تلاوتها اعادة آلية*_
_*لبعض العبارات، مخالفة لوصيّة يسوع (متى 6-7)،*_
_*وعليه فانه لا بدّ من تلاوة الورديّة بهدوء وإطمئنان*_
_*بغية التوصّل الى تأمل اسرار الحياة الربيّة، من*_
_*خلال قلب تلكَ التي كانت اقرب الناس إليه.*_
_*من منشور لقداسة البابا بولس السادس في الإكرام المريمي 22-3-1974*_​ 
_*"هذه العبادة تكون لك سلاحاً تُقاوم بهِ الأعداء*_
_*المنظورين وغير المنظورين وتكون عربون محبتي للمسيحييّن"...*_
_*(السيدة العذراء للقديس عبد الأحد سنة 1213)*_​ 

_*"عائلة تُصلّي هي عائلة تحيا"*_
_*(البابا بيوس الثاني عشر)*_​ 
_*إنّ صلاة المسبحة قديمة العهد كان الرهبان قديماً يردّدون الصلوات بإستعمال حبلٍ معقود بمئة وخمسون عقدة.. إلى أن تدخلت السيدة العذراء بظهوراتها على القديس عبد الأحد فشدّدت على هذه الصلاة وإختارتها كصلاة إلهيّة مَرضيّة لدى الله ومحبّبة إليها. ويظهر ذلك أيضاً من خلال ظهوراتها بلورد وبلدة فاطمة مثلاً. القديس عبد الأحد الذي ولد سنة 1170 في إسبانيا وتوفيَ سنة 1221، عمِلَ مع أبٍ آخر على إغناء المسبحة بإدخال الأسرار إليها، كما أوحت له السيدة العذراء للتأمّل بحياة يسوع وحياة مريم أمّه. وسميّاها المسبحة "الورديّة". فقُسِّمت إلى ثلاثة أقسام وأضاف البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني قسم رابع اعلنه في الرسالة الباباوية التي ظهرت في 16 تشرين الأول من العام 2002 وهي أسرار النور إذاً الأسرار أصبحت : *_
_*أسرار الفرح - أسرار النور - أسرار الحزن - أسرار المجد*_​ 
_*وكل قسم مقسّم بدوره إلى خمس أبيات كلّ بيت يتألّف من عشر حبّات يُضاف حبّة كبيرة بين كل بيت وآخر لتلاوة الصلاة الربّية التي علّمنا أياها سيدنا يسوع المسيح. وقد خصِّصَ يومَي الأثنين والسبت لأسرار الفرَح، والثلاثاء والجمعه لأسرار الحزن والأربعاء والأحد لأسرار المجد. *_​ 
_*تطلب السيّدة العذراء بإلحاح تلاوة الورديّة وظهر هذا في معظم رسائلها في العالم.. *_​ 
_*" أنا سيدّة الورديّة.. داوموا على صلاة المسبحة كلّ يوم.." (السيدة العذراء في 13 تشرين الأول 1917- فاطمة) *_
_*"عوِّدي الأطفال على تلاوة المسبحة وضعي المسبحة تحت وسادة المريض فيتوب ويحظى بميته صالحة".. السيدة العذراء للقديسة أنجال مؤسِسة راهبات "الأورسولين" 1535. *_
_*سألت السيّدة العذراء القديسة كاترين لابوريه عن مسبحتها في إحد الظهورات وطلبت منها تلاوتها كل يوم مع الراهبات 1830.. *_
_*طلبت السيدة العذراء من برناديث سوبيرو في لورد في إحد الظهورات تلاوة المسبحة مع الجماهير وكانت ترى السيدة العذراء تبتسم وبيدها مسبحة من ورد. *_
_*" صلّوا! صلّوا! صلّوا! فَيُعطى لكُم. إقرعوا فيُفْتَح لكُم أطلبوا فتَجِدوا. فبالصلاة والتكفير تنالون كلّ شيء إذا كان خيراً لنُفوسِكُم" السيّدة العذراء 1968 سان داميانو- إيطاليا. *_
_*"صلّوا من أجل أولادكم ضعوهُم تحتَ حمايتي لأنّي سأضعُهم حولي بشدّة.." سان داميانو إيطاليا.. *_
_*" الورديّة.. يا أحبّأئي إنها وسيلة دفاعِكم من وجه العدوّ.. هي خلاصكم.." سان داميانو – إيطاليا 1969 *_
_*" عندما تتلون مسبحة الورديّة, صلّوها بإنتباه وفكّروا بمعنى كلّ كلمة". الإسكوريال- إسبانيا 1988.*_
_*وفي فاطمة طلبت السيدّة العذراء منَ الأولاد تلاوة مسبحتهم وعلمتهم صلاة صغيرة يتلونها بعد المجد من كل بيت وهي: *_
_*" يا يسوع الحبيب إغفر لنا خطايانا،*_
_*نجّنا من نار جهنّم والمطهر*_
_*وخذ إلى السماء جميع النفوس*_
_*خصوصاً تلكَ التي هيَ بأكثر حاجة إلى رحمتك. *_
_*آمين". 1917 *_​ 

_*الأسرار النورانيّة أو أسرار النور *_​ 
_*من الرسالة الباباويّة التي صدرت في 16 تشرين الأول 2002 *_​ 
_*Lettre Apostolique Rosarium VIrginis Mariae Du Pape Jean Paul II *_​ 
_*"بعد انتقالنا من طفولة يسوع ومن حياته في الناصرة إلى حياته العلنيّة، نصل إلى التأمل بالأسرار التي يمكننا أن ندعوها باسم خاص "أسرار النور". وبالواقع فإنّ كلّ سرّ المسيح هو نور: إنّه "نور العالم" (يوحنا 8/ 12). ولكن هذا البعد هو منظور بصورة خاصة خلال سنوات حياته العلنيّة عندما أعلن إنجيل الملكوت. وإذا أردنا أن ندلّ الجماعة المسيحيّة على خمس مراحل نعني "الأسرار المنوّرة" في هذه الحقبة من حياة المسيح، يبدو لي أنّه يمكننا أن نبرزها بهذا الشكل: *_​ 
_*1. عماده في الأردن. *_​ 
_*2. الكشف عن ذاته في عرس قانا. *_​ 
_*3. إعلانه ملكوت الله والدعوة إلى التوبة. *_​ 
_*4. تجلّيه على الجبل. *_​ 
_*5. تأسيسه الأفخارستيا وهو التعبير الأسراري للسرّ الفصحي. *_​ 
_*كلّ واحد من هذه الأسرار هو كشف عن الملكوت الحاضر منذ الآن في شخص يسوع. *_​ 
_*1. إنّ العماد في الأردن هو قبل كلّ شيء سرّ النور. في هذا المكان، في اللحظة التي نزل فيها المسيح إلى مياه النهر كالبار الذي جعل ذاته "خطيئة" من أجلنا (2 قور 5/21) إنفتحت السماء، وأعلن صوت الآب إبنه الحبيب (متى 3/17)، فيما حلّ عليه الروح يقلّده الرسالة التي تنتظره. *_​ 
_*2. إن بدء الآيات في قانا هو سرّ نورٍ (يوحنا 2/1-12) عندما حوّل يسوع الماء إلى خمر فتح قلب التلاميذ على الإيمان بواسطة تدخّل مريم، الأولى بين المؤمنين. *_​ 
_*3. إنّه أيضاً سرّ نور في التبشير الذي به أعلن يسوع مجيء ملكوت الله ودعى إلى التوبة (مرقس 1/ 51) غافراً خطايا الذين يتقرّبون منه بإيمان متواضع (مرقس 2/3-13)، و (لوقا 7/47-48) وخدمة الرحمة هذه التي باشرها سيُتابعها حتى نهاية الأزمنة خاصةً في سرّ المصالحة الذي استودعه كنيسته (يوحنا 20/ 22-23). *_​ 
_*4. والتجلّي هو سرّ نور بامتياز. لقد حصل ذلك حسب التقليد على جبل طابور. إنّ مجد الألوهة تألقّ على وجه المسيح في حين أنّ الآب يقدّمه للرسل في حال إنخطاف "ليسمعوا له" (لوقا 9/35). وليتأهّبوا للعيش معه في أوقات آلامه لكي يصلوا معه إلى فرح القيامة وإلى حياة تتجلّى بالروح القدس. *_​ 
_*5. وأخيراً، إنّه نور تأسيس الافخارستيا التي بها جعل يسوع ذاته طعاماً بواسطة جسده ودمه تحت أعراض الخبز والخمر، مُعطياً "حتى النهاية" شهادة حبّه للبشريّة (يوحنا 13/1) التي بها قدّم ذاته ذبيحة من أجل خلاصها. *_​ 

_*في كل هذه الأسرار، باستثناء قانا، لم تكن مريم حاضرة إلاّ بطريقة ضمنيّة. فالأناجيل لم تقدّم لنا سوى تلميحات قصيرة إلى حضورها في بعض مناسبات تبشير يسوع (مرقس 3/ 31-35؛ يوحنا 2/12) ولا تقول (أي الأناجيل) شيئاً عن حضورها في العليّة وقت تأسيس الأفخارستيا. ولكن المهمّة التي قامت بها في قانا ترافق، على نوعٍ ما، كلّ مسيرة المسيح. فالوحي الذي حصل يوم المعموديّة في الأردن والذي أعطاه الآب وكان المعمدان صدىً له، هو على شفتيها في قانا وقد أصبح الوصيّة الكبرى التي وجّهتها إلى الكنيسة في كلّ الأزمنة "إعملوا ما يقوله لكم" (يوحنا 2/5). إنّها وصيّة تجعلنا ندخل في كلمات يسوع وآياته طوال حياته العالميّة وهي الأساس المريمي لكل "أسرار النّور". *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_*

*_​ 
_*

*_​ 
_*

*_​ 
_*التقدمة:*_
_*أيتها البتول الكلية الرأفة, سيدتي, إني أقدم لك هذه المسبحة الوردية,بحسب نية جميع عبيدك المتقين الذين أرضوك بهذا الإكرام المقدس فأسألك, أيتها السيدة العطوف, أن تقبليني في شركتهم, وتقبلي مني هذا الإكرام بإستحقاقات فضائلهم. آمين. *_
_*صلاة للروح القدس:*_
_*هلم أيها الروح القدس, وأرسل من السماء شعاع نورك. هلم يا أبا المساكين. هلم يا معطي المواهب. هلم يا ضياء القلوب. أيها المعزي الجليل, يا ساكن القلوب العذب, أيتها الإستراحة اللذيذة, أنت في التعب راحة, وفي الحر إعتدالٌ, وفي البكاء تعزية. أيها النور الطوباوي, إملأ باطن قلوب مؤمنيك, لأنه بدون قدرتك لا شيء في الإنسان ولا شيء طاهر: طهَّرما كان دنساً, إسق ما كان يابساً,إشف ما كان معلولاً, لين ما كان صلباً, إضرم ما كان بارداً, دبر ما كان حائداً. أعط مؤمنيك المتكلين عليك المواهب السبع, إمنحهم ثواب الفضيلة, هب لهم غاية الخلاص, أعطهم السرور الأبدي.*_​ 

_*فعل الندامة:*_
_*,يا ربي وإلهي أنا نادم من كل قلبي, على جميع خطاياي, لأنه بالخطيئة خسرت نفسي والخيرات الأبدية, وإستحققت العذابات الجهنمية.وبالأكثر أنا نادم, لأني أغظتك وأهنتك, أنت يا ربي وإلهي المستحق كل كرامة ومحبة. ولهذا السبب أبعض الخطيئة فوق كل شرّ. وأريد بنعمتك أن أموت قبل أن أغيظك فيما بعد. وأقصد أن أهرب من كل سبب خطيئة, وأن أفي,بقدر إستطاعتي, عن الخطايا التي فعلتها.آمين. *_​ 

_*قانون الإيمان:*_
_*نؤمن بإله واحد, آبٍ ضابط الكل, خالق السماء والأرض, كلما يرى وما لا يرى, وبرب واحد يسوع المسيح, إبن الله الوحيد, المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور, نور من نور, إله حق من إله حق, مولود غير مخلوق, مساوٍ للآب في الجوهر, الذي به كان كل شيء. الذي من أجلنا نحن البشر, ومن أجل خلاصنا نزل من السماء,وتجسد من الروح القدس, ومن مريم العذراء وتأنس. وصلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطي, تألم وقبر, وقام في اليوم الثالث, كما في الكتب. وصعد إلى السماء, وجلس عن يمين الآب, وأيضاً سيأتي بمجد عظيم ليدين الأحياء والأموات, الذي لا فناء لملكه. وبالروح القدس. الرب المحيي, المنبثق من الآب, الذي هو مع الآب والإبن يسجد له ويمجد, الناطق بالأنبياء. وبكنيسة واحدة, جامعة, مقدسة, رسولية. ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة, لمغفرة الخطايا, ونترجى قيامة الموتى والحياة في الدهر الآتي. آمين.*_​ 
_*الصلاة الربانية:*_
_*أبانا الذي في السماوات, ليتقدَّس إسمُكَ, ليأت ملكوتك, لتكن مشيئتك, كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض, أعطنا خبزنا كفافَ يومنا, واغفر لنا خطايانا, كما نحنُ نغفر لمن أخطأ إلينا. ولا تُدخلنا في التجارب, لكن نجِّنا من الشرير. آمين*_​ 
_*السلام الملائكي:*_
_*السلام عليك يا مريم, يا ممتلئةً نعمةً, الربُّ مَعَك, مباركةٌ أنتِ في النساء, ومباركةٌ ثمرةُ بطنكِ سيدُنا يسوعُ المسيح - ياقديسة مريم ياوالدة الله, صلّي لأجلِنا نحنُ الخطأة, الآن وفي ساعة موتِنا. آمين*_​ 
_*المجد:*_
_*المجد للآبِ والابن والروحِ القدُس - كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام وإلى دهر الداهرين. آمين*_​ 
_*يا يسوع الحبيب:*_
_*يا يسوع الحبيب, إغفر لنا خطايانا, نجّنا من نار جهنم والمطهر, وخذ إلى السماء جميع النفوس, خصوصًا تلك هي التي بأكثر حاجة إلى رحمتك *_

*يتبع*​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_*

*_​ 
_*1 نُمسك بصليب المسبحة, نرسم إشارة الصليب ثم نتلو قانون الإيمان. *_
_*2 على الحبة الاولى فوق الصليب, نصلي الصلاة الربانية (الأبانا). *_
_*3 على كل واحدة من هذه الحبات الثلاث, نصلي السلام الملائكي وفي النهاية نصلي المجد ونضيف صلاة "يا يسوع الحبيب ..." . *_
_*4 على هذه الحبة المنفردة, نعلن السر الأول من أسرار الوردية (الفرح, الحزن, المجد) ونصلي الصلاة الربانية . *_
_*5 على كل واحدة من هذه الحبات العشر, نصلي السلام الملائكي وفي النهاية نصلي المجد ونضيف صلاة "يا يسوع الحبيب ..." . *_
_*6 على هذه الحبة المنفردة, نعلن السر الثاني من أسرار الوردية (الفرح, الحزن, المجد) ونصلي الصلاة الربانية . *_
_*7 على كل واحدة من هذه الحبات العشر, نصلي السلام الملائكي وفي النهاية نصلي المجد ونضيف صلاة "يا يسوع الحبيب ..." . *_
_*8 على هذه الحبة المنفردة, نعلن السر الثالث من أسرار الوردية (الفرح, الحزن, المجد) ونصلي الصلاة الربانية . *_
_*9 على كل واحدة من هذه الحبات العشر, نصلي السلام الملائكي وفي النهاية نصلي المجد ونضيف صلاة "يا يسوع الحبيب ..." . *_
_*10 على هذه الحبة المنفردة, نعلن السر الرابع من أسرار الوردية (الفرح, الحزن, المجد) ونصلي الصلاة الربانية . *_
_*11 على كل واحدة من هذه الحبات العشر, نصلي السلام الملائكي وفي النهاية نصلي المجد ونضيف صلاة "يا يسوع الحبيب ..." . *_
_*12 على هذه الحبة المنفردة, نعلن السر الخامس من أسرار الوردية (الفرح, الحزن, المجد) ونصلي الصلاة الربانية . *_
_*13 على كل واحدة من هذه الحبات العشر, نصلي السلام الملائكي وفي النهاية نصلي المجد ونضيف صلاة "يا يسوع الحبيب ..." . *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_*السر الأول - البشارة

من اسرار  الفرح*_​ 

_*ثمرة هذا السرّ*_
_*التواضع. *_
_*أقدّم لكِ ايتها البتول الطوباوية جزيل الفرح الذي فرحتِه لأجل بشارتِك من الملاك جبرائيل بالحبل الإلهي. *_​ 

_*أبانا الذي في السموات ...*_​ 


_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*المجد للآبِ والابن والروحِ القدُس ... *_​ 


_*يايسوع الحبيب, إغفر لنا خطايانا *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_*السر الثاني - الزيارة

من اسرار الفرح*_​ 


_*ثمرة هذا السرّ*_
_*محبّة القريب. *_
_*أقدّم لكِ أيتها البتول الطوباوية جزيل الفرح الذي فرحتِه لأجل زيارتك المقدّسة خالتَك القدّيسة أليصابات*_​ 

_*أبانا الذي في السموات ...*_​ 


_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*المجد للآبِ والابن والروحِ القدُس ... *_​ 


_*يايسوع الحبيب, إغفر لنا خطايانا ... *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_*السر الثالث - الميلاد

من اسرار الفرح*_​ 


_*ثمرة هذا السرّ*_
_*الفقر والتجرّد. *_
_*أقدّم لكِ أيتها البتول الطوباويّة جزيل الفرح الذي فرحتِه لولادَتِك سيدنا يسوع المسيح في مغارة بيت لحم*_​ 

_*أبانا الذي في السموات ...*_​ 


_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*المجد للآبِ والابن والروحِ القدُس ... *_​ 


_*يايسوع الحبيب, إغفر لنا خطايانا ... *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_*السر الرابع - تقدمة يسوع الى الهيكل

من اسرار الفرح*_​ 


_*ثمرة هذا السرّ*_
_*الطهارة وتتميم الوصايا.*_​ 
_*أقدم لك أيتها البتول الطوباويّة جزيل الفرح الذي فرحتِه لمّا قدّمتِ ابنكِ سيدنا يسوع المسيح قرباناً لله على يد سمعان الشيخ في الهيكل.*_​ 

_*أبانا الذي في السموات ...*_​ 


_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*المجد للآبِ والابن والروحِ القدُس ... *_​ 


_*يايسوع الحبيب, إغفر لنا خطايانا ... *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_*السر الخامس - وجود يسوع في الهيكل

من اسرار الفرح*_​ 


_*ثمرة هذا السرّ*_
_*الطاعة والسعي للحصول على يسوع.*_​ 
_*أقدّم لكِ أيتها البتول الطوباويةّ جزيل الفرح الذي فرحتهِ لمّا وجدت سيدنا يسوع المسيح في الهيكل يناظر العلماء ويجادلهم. *_​ 

_*أبانا الذي في السموات ...*_​ 


_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*المجد للآبِ والابن والروحِ القدُس ... *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_*السر الأول - القيامة*_

*من اسرار المجد*​ 


_*ثمرة هذا السرّ*_
_*الإيمان والنهوض من الخطيئة.*_​ 
_*أقدّم لك ايتها البتول الطوباوية جزيل المجد الذي تمجّدته لأجل قيامة ابنك من بين الأموات.*_​ 

_*أبانا الذي في السموات ...*_​ 


_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*المجد للآبِ والابن والروحِ القدُس ... *_​ 


_*يايسوع الحبيب, إغفر لنا خطايانا ... *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_*السر الثاني - الصعود*_
*من اسرار المجد*
​ 


_*ثمرة هذا السرّ*_
_*االرجاء والشوق ألى السماء.*_​ 
_*أأقدّم لك أيتها البتول الطوباوية جزيل المجد الذي تمجدته لأجل صعود ابنك إلى السماء وجلوسه عن يمين الله الآب.*_​ 

_*أبانا الذي في السموات ...*_​ 


_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*المجد للآبِ والابن والروحِ القدُس ... *_​ 


_*يايسوع الحبيب, إغفر لنا خطايانا ... *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_*السر الثالث - حلول الروح القدس*_

*من اسرار المجد*

​ 


_*ثمرة هذا السرّ*_
_*الغيرة الرسولية. والإصغاء لإلهامات الروح القدس.*_​ 
_*أأقدّم لك ايتها البتول الطوباوية جزيل المجد الذي تمجدته لما أرسل ابنك روحه القدوس وحلّ عليكِ وعلى تلاميذه الأطهار.*_​ 

_*أبانا الذي في السموات ...*_​ 


_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*المجد للآبِ والابن والروحِ القدُس ... *_​ 


_*يايسوع الحبيب, إغفر لنا خطايانا ... *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_*السر الرابع - الإنتقال*_

*من اسرار المجد*​ 


_*ثمرة هذا السرّ*_
_*التعبّد للعذراء والميته الصالحة.*_​ 
_*أأقدم لك ايتها البتول الطوباوية جزيل المجد الذي تمجدته لما انتقلتِ بالنفس والجسد إلى ملكوت السماء.*_​ 

_*أبانا الذي في السموات ...*_​ 


_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*المجد للآبِ والابن والروحِ القدُس ... *_​ 


_*يايسوع الحبيب, إغفر لنا خطايانا ... *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_*السر الخامس - إكليل المجد*_
*من اسرار المجد*​ 


_*ثمرة هذا السرّ*_
_*تكريم السيدة العذراء والثبات في محبة الله.*_​ 
_*أقدم لك ايتها البتول الطوباوية جزيل المجد الذي تمجدته لما كُلِلتِ بالمجد من الثالوث الأقدس سلطانةٍ على السماء والأرض.*_​ 

_*أبانا الذي في السموات ... *_​ 

_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*المجد للآبِ والابن والروحِ القدُس ... *_​ 

_*يايسوع الحبيب, إغفر لنا خطايانا ... *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_*السر الأول - صلاة يسوع في بستان الزيتون*_

*من اسرار الحزن*​ 


_*ثمرة هذا السرّ*_
_*الندامة.*_​ 
_*أقدّم لك أيتها البتول الطوباويّة جزيل الحزن الذي حزنتِه لمّا صلّى ابنك في البستان وكان عرقه ينحدر على الأرض كعبيط الدم.*_​ 


_*أبانا الذي في السموات ...*_​ 


_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*المجد للآبِ والابن والروحِ القدُس ... *_​ 


_*يايسوع الحبيب, إغفر لنا خطايانا ... *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_*السر الثاني - الجلد*_

*من اسرار الحزن*​ 


_*ثمرة هذا السرّ*_
_*إماتة الحواس.*_​ 
_*أأقدّم لكِ ايتها البتول الطوباويّة جزيل الحزن الذي حزنته لمّا جُلِدَ إبنك على العامود بالسياط.*_​ 


_*أبانا الذي في السموات ...*_​ 


_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*المجد للآبِ والابن والروحِ القدُس ... *_​ 


_*يايسوع الحبيب, إغفر لنا خطايانا ...*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_*السر الثالث - إكليل الشوك*_

*من اسرار الحزن*​ 


_*ثمرة هذا السرّ*_
_*تواضع القلب والعقل وإخضاع الذات بإيمان ليسوع وإحتقار المجد العالمي.*_​ 
_*أقدّم لك ايتها البتول الطوباويّة جزيل الحزن الذي حزنته لأجل تكليل إبنك بإكليل من شوك على هامته المقدّسة.*_​ 

_*أبانا الذي في السموات ...*_​ 


_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*المجد للآبِ والابن والروحِ القدُس ... *_​ 


_*يايسوع الحبيب, إغفر لنا خطايانا ... *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_*السر الرابع - يسوع يحمل صليبُه*_

*من اسرار الحزن*​ 


_*ثمرة هذا السرّ*_
_*الشجاعة والتسليم في حمل صليبنا.*_​ 
_*أقدّم لكِ أيتها البتول الطوباوية جزيل الحزن الذي حزنتِه لمّا حمل إبنك صليبه وكان من ثقله يتحني ساقطاً على الأرض كالميت.*_​ 

_*أبانا الذي في السموات ...*_​ 


_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*المجد للآبِ والابن والروحِ القدُس ... *_​ 


_*يايسوع الحبيب, إغفر لنا خطايانا ... *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_*السر الخامس - الموت على الصليب*_

*من اسرار الحزن*​ 


_*ثمرة هذا السرّ*_
_*إماتة الذات والمحبة والمغفرة للأعداء.*_​ 
_*أقدّم لك ايتها البتول الطوباوية جزيل الحزن الذي حزنته لما مات إبنك على الصليب.*_​ 

_*أبانا الذي في السموات ...*_​ 


_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*المجد للآبِ والابن والروحِ القدُس ... *_​ 


_*يايسوع الحبيب, إغفر لنا خطايانا ... *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_*السر الأول - عماده في الأردن*_
*من اسرار النور*​ 


_*ثمرة هذا السرّ*_
_*البنوّة للآب. *_
_*نتأمّل بمعموديّة يسوع على يد يوحنّا، وإعلان الآب عنه بأنّه إبنه الحبيب. *_​ 

_*أبانا الذي في السموات ...*_​ 


_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*المجد للآبِ والابن والروحِ القدُس ... *_​ 


_*يايسوع الحبيب, إغفر لنا خطايانا ... *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_*السر الثاني - الكشف عن ذاته في عرس قانا*_

*من اسرار النور*​ 


_*ثمرة هذا السرّ*_
_*التجدّد بالروح القدس. *_
_*نتأمّل بيسوع يستجيب طلب أمّه ويجترح أولى معجزاته في قانا، ويُظهر مجده، فيؤمنَ به تلاميذه. *_​ 
_*أبانا الذي في السموات ...*_​ 


_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*المجد للآبِ والابن والروحِ القدُس ... *_​ 


_*يايسوع الحبيب, إغفر لنا خطايانا ... *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_*السر الثالث - إعلانه ملكوت الله والدعوة إلى التوبة*_

*من اسرار النور*​ 


_*ثمرة هذا السرّ*_
_*التوق إلى الملكوت. *_
_*نتأمّل بيسوع يُعلن مجيء ملكوت الله، ويدعو إلى التوبة ومغفرة الخطايا للذين يؤمنون به.*_​ 

_*أبانا الذي في السموات ...*_​ 


_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*المجد للآبِ والابن والروحِ القدُس ... *_​ 


_*يايسوع الحبيب, إغفر لنا خطايانا ... *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_*السر الرابع - تجلّيه على الجبل*_
*من اسرار النور*​ 


_*ثمرة هذا السرّ*_
_*اتّباع تعاليم يسوع.*_​ 
_*نتأمّل بصورة الآب تتلألأ على وجه إبنه على الجبل، ونُصغي إلى صوته يدعونا "إسمعوا له".*_​ 

_*أبانا الذي في السموات ...*_​ 


_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*المجد للآبِ والابن والروحِ القدُس ... *_​ 


_*يايسوع الحبيب, إغفر لنا خطايانا ... *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_*السر الخامس - تأسيس الأفخارستيا*_

*من اسرار النور*​ 


_*ثمرة هذا السرّ*_
_*المشاركة في الذبيحة الإلهيّة.*_​ 
_*نتأمّل بيسوع يقدّم ذاته طعاماً لنا في مسيرتنا على الأرض حتى لقائنا به في مجيئه الثاني.*_​ 

_*أبانا الذي في السموات ...*_​ 


_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 
_*السلام عليك يا مريم ... *_​ 

_*المجد للآبِ والابن والروحِ القدُس ... *_​ 


_*يايسوع الحبيب, إغفر لنا خطايانا ... *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*تم والحمد لله

اتمنى ان تستفيدو من الموضوع  الوردية  للسيدة  العذراء

سلام ونعمة ام النور  معكم

ملاحضة:

ان شاء الله  سوف اضيف الصور  لكل  سر من الاسرار​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2008)

رااااااااائع يا امجد 
مرسىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## amjad-ri (9 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> رااااااااائع يا امجد
> مرسىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


_*
مرسي لمرورك

يا باشا

سلام ونعم المسيح معك​*_


----------



## ارووجة (9 أكتوبر 2008)

رووووووووعة  اخي
ميرسي الك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل قوي قوي قوي يا امجد

ربنا يعوضك على مجهودك






​


----------



## Gondy maghol (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السيدة العذراء قالت في احدى ظهوراتها :
ان تلاوة المسبحة الوردية تنمي الفضائل وتجلب المراحم السماوية وتبدل في القلوب العواطف الفانية بالحب الألهي المقدس وتقدس انفس لا تحصى.
كل من يتلو المسبحة بتقوى ويثابر على هذه العبادة تستجاب صلواته.

قال القديس فرنسيس الأسيزي:
كلما اصلي السلام عليك يا مريم تنحني السماوات وتبتهج الملائكة وتهلل الأرض, اما الجحيم فيرتجف والشياطين يهربون.


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكور اخي amjad-ri
على الموضوع الرائع
بركة العذراء معك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## amjad-ri (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا لمروركم  جميعا

سلام ونعمة المسبحة الوردية  معكم

ام  النور  ترعاكم من كل  شر​*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسيييييييييي على الموضوع الرائع أمجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## amjad-ri (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> ميرسيييييييييي على الموضوع الرائع أمجد
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​



_*شكرا لمرورك

سلام ونعمة المسيح​*_


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (10 مارس 2009)

امجد عزيزي كلش شكرا علة هل موضوع مجنت اعرف التأملات مال اسرار و كل الحجي بل عربي

يسوع يباركك و مريم عذرة تحميك من كل شر​


----------



## لي شربل (10 مارس 2009)

*السلام ع مريم البتول المليئة الرحمة والحب والمكرمة من الرب معينة الارواح المتعبة ومفرحة القلوب الحزينة وراعية المرضى 
أديش صلاة المسبحة ذاتها بتنبع من الروح وتقود العقل واللسان وتنير الجسد ومليئة
بأسرار الفرح و النور و الحزن و المجد .
الرب يباركك amjad-ri ومحبة مريم تكون معك .
*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (10 مارس 2009)

شكرا للمجهود المبذول فى سبيل اخراج
هذا الموضوع على اكمل وجه
تسلم ايدك​


----------

